# Peeling pads



## my three cats (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Im new here but I hope someone can help or give me some advice on.

I JUST got back from the V-E-T with my cat for a skin problem that he's been having. His paws are peeling. And around the edges it's thick and callused. I had talked to my friend and she said it's nothing, just a growing thing - her cats get it once a year or something...

So anyways, my cat started favoring a leg one day and so I examined his paw and there was a small yellow area. Immediatly I thought it was a pustule and then a bruise so I made the appointment with the vet. The next day it was gone but I kept the appointment because I wanted her to see his paws.

Well, the vet has no idea what it is. and neither do any of the other vets. After reading a book on animal care that talked of dogs paws and not cats, she suggested that perhaps it's something in the environment, like bleaches and stuff. The only thing I can think of is our Swiffer. But the Mr. Clean swiffer is the one that's bad for cats - NOT the Swiffer, which is why I bought it in the first place.

So, we got some cortizone cream and a cone for now and some blood work that won't get sent away until the vet can chat online with other vets to figure out WHAT we should test his blood for. 

She also suggested that maybe it's a food alergy and the Wellness is not agreeing with him now after a year and we should try something fish based. So on the way home we got Wellness fish based.

She ALSO suggested that he could have an immune deficiency problem or diabetes and we might have to do a biopsy to REALLY see what the problem is.



Any ideas? Have you seen this before? Thanks For your time and hope someone can help.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Very possible that it could be an immune disorder of some sort. I am currently dealing with one right now and while it isn't affecting the pads of the feet, it is causing very similar symptoms on my cats foreleg. 

I am EXTREMELY surprised that your vet would recommend a FISH flavor for allergies. Fish is not good for cats in the first place, but many cats seem to have allergy related issues with fish. 

If you would like to try limiting your cats diet and trying foods that are better for allergy prone cats, you may want to try foods that have duck, venison, or rabbit in them. I can recommend a few to you if you like, as I have tried them before and have a few that both my cats loved.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

naw...it's not "something cats get once a year", and it's not your Swiffer, and unlikely to be a food allergy.

just a couple questions; I'm not sure they're relevant or not:

- does you cat go outdoors?

- is your cat clawed or declawed?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh, yeah, I must have skipped right over that part. 
This is NOT something that cats get once a year. That's a very silly thing to say. I highly doubt it's your swiffer either. That whole thing has been proven to be a myth anyhow. Swiffers are fine. My vet even has an article posted on their website telling people that swiffers do not hurt your pet.


----------



## my three cats (Jan 10, 2005)

thanks for the info. We have three cats and they are all indoor. Sometimes they run out but not that often. They are not declawed. I one cat thats having the foot problem will be 5 this year. We are still putting the cortoizone cream on him and it looks to be clearing up a bit but I think this maybe just a quick fix. We are going to take him to another vet to get a second look.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

you're right about the cortizone cream being a quick fix. it only relieves symptoms; it does nothing for the cause.


----------



## my three cats (Jan 10, 2005)

hi everyone, we have an appointment for a second opinion this next Thursday. We went to the SPCA where we got Roo and they said that this one lady knows everything. If no one else knows, then she will know. But of course she is on holidays so we have to see someone else that's there, but hopefully we'll get a good opinion.

Ya know what? Since changing the food, our cats don't eat as much, isn't that strange? We used to get the light food because we have one cat that is 20lbs. But now when I go to feed them, their dishes still have pellets in them, which doesn't happen ever, especially with Roo around. and it is strange that our vet would suggest fish, but I guess her idea was around the extra oils??? Anyhow, somethings working.

It doesn't seem to be bothering him anymore but it bothers us. We'll keep you all updated, thanks for your input.


----------

